# Uber, Hertz and Gobank



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

I have been renting from Hertz for ovet a year and using the Gobank debit card. The cost was $450 upfront and $250 weekly all held against your card until day 28 when you close the contract and start all over again. Gobank has decided to now charge an additional $200 weekly which means that $450 is now $650 and $450 weekly. Can they legally do that? They didn't even have the decency to inform us. They just had me looking stupid when I showed up to renew and told that there was not enough funds on my card,which left me unable to renew and scrounging for an extra $200. Don't know why Uber would allow them to do it's drivers like that.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Gobank is charging more or Hertz is charging/holding more?

If it's Hertz, their car... their rules.


----------



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> Gobank is charging more or Hertz is charging/holding more?
> 
> If it's Hertz, their car... their rules.


Gobank, not Hertz...as clearly stated.


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Lovelly1 said:


> Gobank, not Hertz...as clearly stated.


Yes, a bank and/or rental car company can choose to hold whatever their terms at the time of the rental says they can hold.

Sounds like a bunch of Ants burned the companies and now everyone will pay. At that much money, remind me why you shouldn't do your damnedest to cobble together $2k for a beater that would last you 6-12 months of driving? You're at $1k+ in expense on the first week of the rental.


----------



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

PlanoGuber said:


> Yes, a bank and/or rental car company can choose to hold whatever their terms at the time of the rental says they can hold.
> 
> Sounds like a bunch of Ants burned the companies and now everyone will pay. At that much money, remind me why you shouldn't do your damnedest to cobble together $2k for a beater that would last you 6-12 months of driving? You're at $1k+ in expense on the first week of the rental.


Don't see how they could have gotten burned. We're the ones getting raw dogged.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Lovelly1 said:


> I have been renting from Hertz for ovet a year and using the Gobank debit card. The cost was $450 upfront and $250 weekly all held against your card until day 28 when you close the contract and start all over again. Gobank has decided to now charge an additional $200 weekly which means that $450 is now $650 and $450 weekly. Can they legally do that? They didn't even have the decency to inform us. They just had me looking stupid when I showed up to renew and told that there was not enough funds on my card,which left me unable to renew and scrounging for an extra $200. Don't know why Uber would allow them to do it's drivers like that.


something isn't right here. I'll bet Hertz figured out they cant rent cars out to people that are gonna beat the hell and drive the tires off of em for $250 a week. Gobank is just charging what they are billed..


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> something isn't right here. I'll bet Hertz figured out they cant rent cars out to people that are gonna beat the hell and drive the tires off of em for $250 a week. Gobank is just charging what they are billed..


That's my guess..

$450 a week is getting closer to taxi rental rates.


----------



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> something isn't right here. I'll bet Hertz figured out they cant rent cars out to people that are gonna beat the hell and drive the tires off of em for $250 a week. Gobank is just charging what they are billed..


No...the extra $200 is like an increased security deposit. The total cost for the car at the end of the 28 days comes to just a little over $1000, so at the end of the 28 days, we get it all back. The upfront $450,...$200 of that was already a deposit, now Gobank wants their own $200 deposit...which means at time of renewel were putting up a $400 deposit then Gobank wants an additional $200 every week to extend. At the end of 28 days after we close a contract we get the $400 +$200+200+200 back.which is ridiculous. Why does a bank need to hold our money like that? Doesn't seem legal


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> something isn't right here. I'll bet Hertz figured out they cant rent cars out to people that are gonna beat the hell and drive the tires off of em for $250 a week. Gobank is just charging what they are billed..





Lovelly1 said:


> No...the extra $200 is like an increased security deposit. The total cost for the car at the end of the 28 days comes to just a little over $1000, so at the end of the 28 days, we get it all back. The upfront $450,...$200 of that was already a deposit, now Gobank wants their own $200 deposit...which means at time of renewel were putting up a $400 deposit then Gobank wants an additional $200 every week to extend. At the end of 28 days after we close a contract we get the $400 +$200+200+200 back.which is ridiculous. Why does a bank need to hold our money like that? Doesn't seem legal


I'm sorry. Its sure a crappy thing to do...


----------



## Adfcalifornian (Feb 8, 2019)

So all in all how much do you spend a month on a rental for Uber?! This is intriguing....


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

The additional $200 must be being charged by Hertz. Go Bank wouldn't initiate a charge by themselves.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Lovelly1 said:


> At the end of 28 days after we close a contract we get the $400 +$200+200+200 back.which is ridiculous. Why does a bank need to hold our money like that? Doesn't seem legal


Wait... You have $1000 on hold at the end of the contract? Wow...

Why does a bank need to hold your money? To make more money, of course. Is it legal? Pretty sure they have lawyers who have drafted the terms and conditions you signed up on, so if you want to contest them, you need to get your own lawyer to look into it. Which will cost you more money. And so on and so on.

So... Stop leasing/renting and buy yourself a car to use. In cash. Then you don't have to worry about a bank or a leasing company holding your money hostage.


----------



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Adfcalifornian said:


> So all in all how much do you spend a month on a rental for Uber?! This is intriguing....


Ir comes to about $995



Adfcalifornian said:


> So all in all how much do you spend a month on a rental for Uber?! This is intriguing....


Ir comes to about $995


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

Lovelly1 said:


> Don't see how they could have gotten burned. We're the ones getting raw dogged.


They rent nearly new cars out to ride share drivers?

Which means there will be drivers that run the cars 24/7 with a group of friends.

It's why most of the newer rentals for use on Uber etc in the UK have strict mileage limits , trackers, built in CCTV and often require a code to be put in once a week for the vehicle to work.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Recently had Hertz do this on a regular rental (not Uber). Timeline:

Rented a Camry for two weeks at $24 a day from the HLE (local edition, not at the airport), they charged one $250 deposit and nothing else the second week, and the $250 came off the third day. Easy. Then I rented a Cruze from another HLE location five miles away. This one went all pear shaped:

First week's Cruze rental 22/day = $152 + $250 security deposit = $402 initial charge
3 days into this rental they released the security deposit = $152 off card at this time
Second week's rental 22/day = $152 + $200 additional security deposit = $352 charged, now $504 off card
Third week's rental 22/day = $152 + $200 additional security deposit = $352 charged, now $856 off card
Fourth week's rental 22/day = $152 + $200 additional security deposit = $352 charged, now $1208 off card

I turned the car in and asked about another and the cheapest car they had was $40/day for a Fusion and they wanted additional $200 deposits every week with no promise of return. Picked a Kia Soul up from Budget instead with a $100 one time deposit. Two weeks later, Hertz finally released the $600 in deposits. It only cost me $608 for the four weeks but it tied up $1208 all told. Then I had my heart attack for working myself to death and eating so much salt and my wife turned in the Kia.


----------



## jasmine123456 (May 11, 2016)

Lovelly1 said:


> No...the extra $200 is like an increased security deposit. The total cost for the car at the end of the 28 days comes to just a little over $1000, so at the end of the 28 days, we get it all back. The upfront $450,...$200 of that was already a deposit, now Gobank wants their own $200 deposit...which means at time of renewel were putting up a $400 deposit then Gobank wants an additional $200 every week to extend. At the end of 28 days after we close a contract we get the $400 +$200+200+200 back.which is ridiculous. Why does a bank need to hold our money like that? Doesn't seem legal


Hi there,

Is this still happening? And do they really charge $650 on the first day of the contract?


----------



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

jasmine123456 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is this still happening? And do they really charge $650 on the first day of the contract?





jasmine123456 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Is this still happening? And do they really charge $650 on the first day of the contract?


No. I guess they realized how f... Up that was. They went back to the original cost.


----------



## Lorrie-jo (Aug 18, 2019)

I'm having issues with Bank of America it won't let me re rent if I don't have the amount for the past weeks and for the week I need to rent *and thinking on using the uber card is it still fixed or are they charging more again *


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> something isn't right here. I'll bet Hertz figured out they cant rent cars out to people that are gonna beat the hell and drive the tires off of em for $250 a week. Gobank is just charging what they are billed..


I think these RS rentals are dogs, probably tend to be worth only 10k or so. At $250 per week they pull in $13k per year and still have you on the hook for any cosmetic damage that doesn't really affect the value of a now beat up car that might be worth $5k but they still have your deposit to charge you, so they made $8k and can still bleed you for scratches and soiled seats.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TomTheAnt said:


> Wait... You have $1000 on hold at the end of the contract? Wow...
> 
> Why does a bank need to hold your money? To make more money, of course. Is it legal? Pretty sure they have lawyers who have drafted the terms and conditions you signed up on, so if you want to contest them, you need to get your own lawyer to look into it. Which will cost you more money. And so on and so on.
> 
> So... Stop leasing/renting and buy yourself a car to use. In cash. Then you don't have to worry about a bank or a leasing company holding your money hostage.


Sounds lime something an EMPLOYER would do !

HOLD BACK PAY.

THIS WHOLE DEAL SOUNDS PREDATORY AS HELL !

YOU ARE A SERF !

A SLAVE ON THE PLANTATION.


----------



## Lorrie-jo (Aug 18, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> The additional $200 must be being charged by Hertz. Go Bank wouldn't initiate a charge by themselves.


I just used GoBank and it was $450 for me but not sure if the release it or not like a regular bank does waiting to see


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

From what everyone is saying it sounds like the rental company is basically just renewing the security deposit hold every week after it expires. I don't believe a hold will stay on It the card for the whole month so to prevent getting screwed they renew it weekly. Otherwise when the hold comes off that money is available to the driver to spend which leaves the risk of the rental not being paid. That is not the same as putting an $800 hold all at once. It's $200 renewed weekly = $200 x 4 weeks.


----------

